# Picture timeline of my dog.. updated often



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

*around 10 weeks old with my daughter when we first got him visiting puerto rico
*





*
back home in NY 4 months old*


*(6 months old)*


*8 months old*








*
9 months old at the beach for the first time*
















*
10 months w/ halloween costume and new stillwater collar *


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

good looking boy ...


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

WRONG TOPIC


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Your daughter's adorable & B E A Utiful dog!


----------

